# American Bully Skinny



## willowamericanbully (Nov 30, 2017)

my american bully Willow is 5 months old, 29lbs. she eats acana puppy 3 servings a day. isn't seeming to put on weight. or filling out. she seems very lanky. she was the runt of litter. the breeder said she would most likely be a pocket style bully. but i don't see it. what can i do to put some weight on her and how large do you think she will be.

Here's Lil Willow


















Mother: blue brindle bully










Father: merle tri colour bully










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello there and welcome. Willow sure is a beauty. It's hard to tell in your pictures but Willow doesn't appear to be underweight. You should be able to easily feel her ribs but with no hip bones showing. Based on your pics she appears to be fine. A general rule of thumb is to double their weight at 4 mos to get a final weight. She's still very young and bullies don't pop until 2-3 years of age so she has A LOT of growing yet to do.

~Jess


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

When you breed catahoula leopard dogs into your lines to get merle, you're going to get throwbacks. Dad looks like a straight bully/catahoula mix, so it's likely your pup is going to finish up looking more like a catahoula. Backyard and Unscrupulous breeders often lie to get sales, so it's not surprising. I'm sorry she's not what you wanted, but she's going to be one pretty girl when she's all grown up. I'd suggest googling Catahoula Leopard Dogs, and see what her potential is.


----------



## willowamericanbully (Nov 30, 2017)

Indie said:


> When you breed catahoula leopard dogs into your lines to get merle, you're going to get throwbacks. Dad looks like a straight bully/catahoula mix, so it's likely your pup is going to finish up looking more like a catahoula. Backyard and Unscrupulous breeders often lie to get sales, so it's not surprising. I'm sorry she's not what you wanted, but she's going to be one pretty girl when she's all grown up. I'd suggest googling Catahoula Leopard Dogs, and see what her potential is.


thank you for your reply! but i don't think she's catahoula. cause she still has the stocky build. just skinny belly he's a sitting picture... still looks like she has mass to her









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Merle was not a color in the original American Bully. Some added merle colored dogs to create what you have. Most common merle dog to use is the Catahoula as it was originally bred down from bull breeds and hounds. If you look far enough back in her pedigree you will see a merle breed, unless her papers were hung, which is common in the bully world. 

Your puppy is a puppy. She won't "pop" until 12-18 months. So give her some time to grow. Also, some bullies just have a classic athletic build.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a catahoula pup to compare:
Linus the Catahoula Leopard Dog | Puppies | Daily Puppy

They're so cuuuute!!


----------



## LL kennels (May 30, 2021)

willowamericanbully said:


> my american bully Willow is 5 months old, 29lbs. she eats acana puppy 3 servings a day. isn't seeming to put on weight. or filling out. she seems very lanky. she was the runt of litter. the breeder said she would most likely be a pocket style bully. but i don't see it. what can i do to put some weight on her and how large do you think she will be.
> 
> Here's Lil Willow
> 
> ...


----------

